
Here’s how Google Fi will work with iPhones - AhmadM91
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/28/18116333/google-project-fi-apple-iphone
======
LeoPanthera
"you should know that iPhones won’t be able to make calls or text over Wi-Fi,
use visual voicemail, or be used as data hotspots outside the US at all"

That's worse than a standard T-Mobile plan, which I'm currently on. I don't
see any reason to switch.

Unrelatedly, The Verge's link to the iOS app goes through something called
"go.redirectingat.com", which fails because it's on my tracking server
blacklist. Seems pretty sketch.

